# Form 80 doesn't have enough space to fill the history (address, employment etc)



## ssaikat (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,

This might be a very silly question. While entering last 10 years of address , I am finding that all the historic addresses does not fit into the space provided in the form (Part D, Q. 17), similarly for employment history too. 

So shall I fill whatever the section can accommodate and the rest should go to section T ? Or what do you advice?

You feedback is appreciated. 

Regards,
Sam


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ssaikat said:


> Hi Guys, This might be a very silly question. While entering last 10 years of address , I am finding that all the historic addresses does not fit into the space provided in the form (Part D, Q. 17), similarly for employment history too. So shall I fill whatever the section can accommodate and the rest should go to section T ? Or what do you advice? You feedback is appreciated. Regards, Sam


Yes. The rest goes to section T. Or you can create a word doc, and then mention in in the form, saying "for further dates please see attached document NAME".


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

the last page section T i guess you can make multiple copies of it and enter additional details for each question whose data is not getting filled in provided section.


----------



## ssaikat (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for your inputs.  appreciate it.


----------



## ssaikat (Nov 2, 2015)

Just came across one more question: Does my spouse also need to fill the form 80 for herself?
I am not claiming any points for her, she will be just accompanying me as a dependent.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

ssaikat said:


> Just came across one more question: Does my spouse also need to fill the form 80 for herself?
> I am not claiming any points for her, she will be just accompanying me as a dependent.


Not sure at what stage you are, I mean front loading or CO has asked for additional information which is mentioned in S56 might have come to you as an email attachment from CO, which is my case.
My CO has asked separate Form 80 for me and my wife because both of us has foreign travel and work history. And even I am not claiming any point from her


----------



## mikki88 (Nov 2, 2015)

ssaikat said:


> Just came across one more question: Does my spouse also need to fill the form 80 for herself?
> I am not claiming any points for her, she will be just accompanying me as a dependent.


I am not sure if its a mandate but i did submit my spouse form 80 (no points claimed) while submitting my application. why to give chance to CO to ask you for additional documents and delay your application processing.


----------



## ssaikat (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay. I was just asking about the front loading.


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Not sure at what stage you are, I mean front loading or CO has asked for additional information which is mentioned in S56 might have come to you as an email attachment from CO, which is my case.
> My CO has asked separate Form 80 for me and my wife because both of us has foreign travel and work history. And even I am not claiming any point from her


I had few short business trips (1 and 1.5 months) outside India and was staying in hotels.
So, Do I need to mention those addresses while filling Question 17 in the form 80 for the last 10 yrs addresses ?

-Biswa


----------

